# 800bhp gtr R35



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Who do you 800bhp lads insure with?? Given my car will have + 65% ish extra power i guess it wont be easy or cheap.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

CCI insurance can help :thumbsup: competition car insurance.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello, 

We can have a look at that 

If you want to PM me your name and number and I will call you. 

All the best 

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
01635-879910


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi paulmc, 

We specialise in performance and modified insurance so can definitely get you the perfect insurance policy. 

If you would like to send me a PM we can take it from there. 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Pace ward no problem. I have have just insured mine with them with more power again.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

If you kept your boost on the road down to say 1.2 bar and therefore lower the BHP to around 600, with high boost only used on track, would that allow you a way forward to reduce the cost of your insurance?


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try for insurance if you like. If you wanted to PM me some contact details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks lads. PM sent.

I like your thinking Hugh but doubt they would go for that. huge power at the turn of a switch


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

paulmc said:


> Thanks lads. PM sent.
> 
> I like your thinking Hugh but doubt they would go for that. huge power at the turn of a switch


E-mail sent Paul  

Will look forward to hearing from you. 

All the best 

Dan 
A-Plan Schemes
01635-879910


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm with a-plan, only stage 4 but they said they'd happily allow for more power. CCI and a few others wouldn't even offer a quote which was irritating.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TomS said:


> I'm with a-plan, only stage 4 but they said they'd happily allow for more power. CCI and a few others wouldn't even offer a quote which was irritating.


Called A-plan for a quote earlier, after seeing this thread.. lets see how it gets on.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Called A-plan for a quote earlier, after seeing this thread.. lets see how it gets on.


The calls usually get passed to me.. 

Did you call on the 01635-879910 number. 

It might have gone to a different office that might not have the great schemes we do. 

If you want me to look at it, then please PM me your name and contact number and I will find the quote. 

All the best 

Dan 
A-Plan


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Got to say, not looking forward to a quote for mine:runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I was with admiral but the minute I went to stage 5 - they couldn't insure me anymore.

I cancelled the policy yesterday and took out a new one with CCI again.

£1115, 4000 miles, me and my dad on the policy. Covered to 850bhp though since the premium was unaffected above 700 I suspect its hit its ceiling. All mods declared and as ever, includes 5 track days. dangerouns London postcode and kept on the drive! 3 points on my license for SP30. 

Must be trackered at this value.

I did look at A-plan and received great service from the guys in the special team they referred me to. Unfortunately my house was


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks. yes looks like it will be CCI.

A-Plan no good for me £1400 ish with very good post code.

only thing 4k will be tight for me. Is ther a huge difference with say 6k miles??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Meant to say my house was no good without electric gates/garage due to the level 20 postcode.

I haven't checked this recently but last time I was with cci they let me go with 4000 miles and if I found it wasn't enough I could increase it to 6000 miles (or more) at the same price rate as my original policy. It's not anything like a 50% increase as theft makes up a big factor of the price which is not proportional to mileage.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

my postcode must help massively then, im in the country though with electric security gates and cctv.


----------



## AR95 (Jan 19, 2015)

Is there an age limitation with CCI?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

AR95 said:


> Is there an age limitation with CCI?


yes, 25


----------

